

Ask HN: Book to learn about investment vocabulary? - codebeaker

There must be a great book about this, it can&#x27;t be true that we Europeans have to fly to the valley and &quot;live the life&quot; for a few weeks to learn what it all means. By following HN one might even come to assume that these terms are arbitrary, it certainly appears so from outside. (e.g when does a seed round become a Series A? (when the founders really want to hype?))
======
sorich87
[http://www.investopedia.com/dictionary/](http://www.investopedia.com/dictionary/)

------
davidsmith8900
\- This is a great start ~>
[http://corp.bankofamerica.com/documents/16307/0/investmentte...](http://corp.bankofamerica.com/documents/16307/0/investmenttermsglossary.pdf)

